# Colorful Pepper Appetizers



## cheftomny (Oct 17, 2007)

I was at a graduation party this weekend and someone made this simple appetizer using different colored peppers. This is a great recipe for any party and it couldn’t be easier to prepare!


1/2 green pepper
1/2 sweet red pepper
1/2 yellow pepper
1/2 orange pepper
1 cup Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
2 tablespoons chopped ripe olives
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes


Cut each pepper half into 10 pieces. Place the skin side down in an ungreased ovenproof skillet. Sprinkle with cheese, olives and pepper flakes. Broil 3-4 inches from the heat for 5-7 minutes or until the cheese is melted and peppes are crisp-tender.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've made something similar to this for years. Instead of using green peppers, which I don't like very much, anaheims or poblanos were used for flavor and mild heat. Gypsy peppers supplemented the red, orange, and yellow peppers for some additional flavor, and a variety of olives were used. Sometimes I'd use red pepper flakes, the type depending on what was handy and the heat desired. Dried chipotles worked well a few times.

For a party, where you have to consider unknown preferences, the milder version that you describe may be a better choice, but in any case, I'd include some gypsy peppers (that's for my prep, not a suggestion for you to do)

scb


----------



## cheftomny (Oct 17, 2007)

I love a little heat in my food! Your version sounds really good. I'll might have to try this one out on July 4th!

Thanks


----------

